# Stop to smell the...



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

How do you tell the dog that it's okay to stop and sniff? Okay, here's what I mean. When I take Sammy for a walk, he generally walks very nicely with a loose leash. We walk out of the subdivision and up the road to the old rail trail (TransCanada Trail). Once on the trail there are shrubs, trees, etc. on both sides. I don't feel the need for him to walk "at attention" right beside me at this point and would like for him to enjoy the walk and sniff around, etc. My dilemma is if I let him dictate when we walk, when we stop, and so on does that screw up his training and let him think that he is now the pack leader? I want him to understand that I've given the 'at ease' command as it were and not have him think that he's getting away with something. I hope this makes sense and I'm probably asking way too much sentience from a dog, but...any thoughts?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish,
You are thinking really well for a new dog person! Kudos!

I have different cue words and attitude for my walks with dogs. If I'm out to walk, really walk, I hold the leash differently, with just enough loop for him to have his shoulder at my leg, and say "lets go!" and take off briskly. If it is okay for him to explore, I make a wide swooping motion with my arm while letting go of the extra leash length, and tell him "okay, stay close" and then I follow him. I think you can train however makes sense to you in the way of gestures and cue words.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey that makes sense Sheri. I will try that method. And thanks for the compliment. I did a lot of reading in the six months or so leading up to getting Sammy. I wanted to make sure that I knew what I was doing as much as I could before actually having a dog. I also learned that 20 years ago when I had a dog and he had behaviours that I didn't like, stealing food, getting into garbage, etc. etc. that they were my fault not his. I was of the thought back then that we had a yard so didn't need to walk and all those other uninformed things that so many people think.  I feel very guilty in retrospect and want to make darn sure that this time I do it right!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the opposite problem lol. I can't walk him now til he heals but when we go out Ninja wants to smell everything and anything!! I try to control him sometimes by holding the leash closer and then sometimes I'll leave it longer and let him smell around. It's so great how your thinking about Sammy and the joys of being a dog :clap2:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you...I gotta say though, Sammy came to me with nice walking already in place; it wasn't anything I did and I just don't wanna screw it up.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sure you won't screw it up. Then again I'm no expert but maybe Sammy likes the walking as is. I know it keeps them concentrated and that makes him tired. A tired dog is a happy one


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I like to do combined training on walks. I make a mental "course" so to speak of what the goal for the walk will be. It's natural for dogs to want to stop and smell so I give them a period to just be a dog for a portion of the walk and then have a span where I want them to focus on proper heeling and listening and redirect their attention. The heel, listen portion of the walk can be brief at first...for example any number of steps you have planned at heel and treat, fuss over the success and make a big deal. Free leash for a period of time where they can do as they please and then go back to heel training. Always change up the routine to where after a long period the free time gets lesser and the listen portion gets longer. Exercise "is" so important for a happy tired dog. We are lucky and don't live in the city so I think those who do have challenges I can't give advise about...my dogs are fortunate to have off leash rip around time that wears them out. I'd like to say a dog park might be an option for city dogs but I have heard of not much good about small dogs mixed with large dogs, all with freedom at the same time.

I am no expert but I think play and minding can be balanced when training and I think it's essential for a happy health dog.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Cailleach,
You said to stop and sniff is natural for them, well that's just it, it's only been the last couple of walks even that Sammy will do this when I let him. Before, even if I took him right to a tree he would just stand there. I think his previous humans only sat him on their laps all day and kept him isolated as he doesn't exhibit a lot of typical dog behaviour. He's starting to sniff now and starting to occasionally chew his antler now, so there's definitely improvement.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TrishK said:


> thank you...I gotta say though, Sammy came to me with nice walking already in place; it wasn't anything I did and I just don't wanna screw it up.


I don't think you'll screw it up as long as you establish a clear signal, whether it is a word or body language, that means "you're off duty". I aslo think you were one of the people interested in agility? If so, you should also work on developing cues for him to work further out from you, on both sides (right as well as left) and also to "go ahead".

I found that the easiest place to practice "go ahead" for us was on very narrow paths in the woods, where it was not possible to walk side by side. I would say, "go ahead", and step behind him, while moving my arm forward to kind of lead him into position. Now, of course, he knows that if there is an obstacle ahead of us and I say the name of the obstacle, he has the right to blast toward it.<g> He still needs more work on working "out", where he needs to discriminate between two obstacles and choose the one that is farther away from me, but that's a pretty advanced concept for a young dog.

If he's really good about staying with you, you might want to try him off leash in safe areas, too. Keep calling him back to you, rewarding him for returning and then releasing him again. This is how you develop a really reliable recall. Kodi is almost always off leash in the woods, and he knows that's "free time" for him. He also knows that if I call out, "Kodi, far enough!" he is to wait until I catch up. If I see a potential problem, like another dog or a moving vehicle, I call him back to me and either hold his collar until the potential danger is past, or put him back on-leash, if the danger is on-going. (like getting back to the street)


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow Karen, it sounds like Kodi is a dream. This is my goal with Sammy. I want him to be well trained so that he can enjoy life knowing what's expected knowing where he stands so that he's not confused, and then he will be that much more of a joy for me too. I know people who won't walk their dogs for no reason other than it's too stressful for them because the dog doesn't behave, but really, who's fault is that??? and what's the point of having a dog if you cant enjoy him/her? Sam doesn't have a good recall (read any recall) at this point so letting him off leash outside of our fenced yard is a definite no-no for the moment. I do have an appt with a trainer next Saturday. She is coming to my house for a 2-hour consult. $170...is that about the norm guys? But I definitely want to get input from all you ladies (guys) too on our training and stuff since many/most/all (?) of you probably have well-behaved happy dogs and have 'been there and bought the proverbial t-shirt'. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, and Kodi is my dream-dog. His (mostly) good behavior is part temperament and breeding, but MUCH MORE the amount of training I have done with him. We have been in classes together since he was about 16 weeks old. (if I had known then what I know now, I would have started him earlier, but he wasn't hurt by the delay) We took 2 obedience classes a week for a year, and now do one obedience class and one agility class each week, as well as usually attending "Rally run-thoughs" (which is a time to practice Rally in a competition-type set up, except that you can stop and train through problems when you need to).

But more importantly, I train in little bits and pieces all through every day. I try to be mindful of the fact that EVERY interaction I have with him is teaching his smart little brain something, for better or worse. I also make sure that we PLAY together. I want him to think that being with me is more fun than anything else. I think a lot of people forget that part. Why should their dog come running to them if they only get called to be put on the leash, brought in the house or given a bath?

I don't think you've had Sammy that long, right? and he came to you as an adult dog? It sounds like he has some good solid foundation training already, which is great. I'd spend lots of time playing with him... find the games he likes best, whether it's fetch, tug, or just running around the back yard playing chase. Work on developing a strong bond with him with lots of praise, and SMALL food rewards for doing what you ask.

If you haven't already, I'd introduce him to clicker training (a class can be great for that) because dogs really do learn fastest this way. As far as teaching the recall is concerned, NEVER say your recall word unless you're SURE he'll come. In the beginning wait till he's already on his way toward you, and you are 99% sure he will come all the way. (it can take, literally, a year of this before the recall is really solid) Then give him a treat, tell him he's wonderful and release him again. Do it 20 times a day, first in the house, then in the yard, then out in the open on a long line. If you need to get him for something he won't like, go get HIM rather than trying to call him to you. If you've already "worn out" your old recall word, pick another one. It doesn't matter what the word is, as long as you are consistent.

When you do get to the point where you are going to try having him loose with you in the open, if at all possible go with a friend who has a dog who is reliable off-leash, and that Sammy has gotten to know and like. He is MUCH more likely to stay close if the other dog does, and he's much more likely to come back to you if your friend has a good recall on her dog. I am lucky that I have a good friend with a German Shepherd who gets along great with Kodi. He was not only a great guide for Kodi on his early walks in the woods, but also protection from other, larger, dogs. (not that Buddy would hurt a flea, but he's big and imposing looking) It also helps to have the dog drag a light but strong piece of string from their collar. That way, you can often get close enough to step on the piece of string and stop them if they really won't come back to you.

Even now, even though Kodi is completely reliable about coming back to me in the open, I STILL practice it. Intermittently, I'll say, "Kodi, Come!!!" in a happy, excited voice. He comes pelting back, I give him a pat and a cookie and send him off again. He thinks it's a great game. I think of it like testing the brakes before you head down a steep road.<g>

The "Kodi, Wait!" happened more organically. As he got older, and a little more independent, his "comfort zone" moving out ahead of me became greater than MY comfort zone. So I would say, "Kodi, wait!" he didn't really know what I meant, but I got his attention, then I'd just keep talking to him till I caught up. Then I'd give him a treat and we'd move on. Eventually, he just figured out what I wanted.

It sounds like you are already off to a good start with Sammy. The rest will come with time!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow thanks Karen. There really is a lot on learning that goes on continuously it seems and definitely lots to learn. With regard to playing, the problem is that Sammy doesnt play...I don't think he knows how to. He has no clue what a ball is for and does play fetch, chase, tug or anything like that and its super cold and windy out so we wont be able to get for a nice walk at all. I do think he enjoys the walks despite not liking to walk on the snow sometimes...he hops on three legs often to avoid the snow lol. To answer your question, we just got him about 6 weeks ago now, but I dont think he had any formal training, I think his people (a retired couple) simply had him in the house and didnt let him beg at the table or bark or stuff but he doesnt know sit, stay, down and stuff but if they just kept him in with them they probably never really wokred on that with him. i think the foster mom at hav rescue got him walking nicely on leash...he was with her for a month prior to my finding him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Give Sammy some time... I think you can teach him to play. He's had a lot of upheaval in his life, so I don't think it's a surprise that he's a little subdued. An agility class could be just the thing for him. It gets dogs excited, and builds their confidence. It might be the perfect thing to try this winter if you can find an indoor training center.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sure you're right Karen; it will just take time. I'm already seeing little changes like the wanting to sniff now. Now if only he wouldn't look at me as if I have two heads when I toss a ball for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TrishK said:


> I'm sure you're right Karen; it will just take time. I'm already seeing little changes like the wanting to sniff now. Now if only he wouldn't look at me as if I have two heads when I toss a ball for him.


Is he motivated by food? If so, you might be able to motivate him to play by taking and old sock and putting some treats in it. Throw that for him!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

_Sometimes he's motivated by food. I can get him to sit for a treat, but if he doesn't feel like the treat he just stands there and looks at me. So what do I do with the sock? Just put some cheese in it, tie it up, let him sniff it and then toss it? So what happens if he goes to it? He can't get the treat out of the closed sock so do I just throw it again. I doubt he will pick it up and actually bring it to me. 
Old sock and cheese on standby..._


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish, my Tucker doesn't retrieve or care much for balls, either. But he LOVES his Pipsqueaks. Have you seen or tried them? They have noise boxes in them that activate when shaken or dropped, making different noises. I've attached a link where some of them are shown. Tucker goes nuts for them... he especially likes the duck and monkey.

http://www.petmountain.com/category/40/1/dog-plush-toys.html?Brand=24&gclid=CILbroXErqYCFSJ0gwodLVUKnA

If the link doesn't work, just google Pipsqueaks. A lot of the Havs love them.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> Give Sammy some time... I think you can teach him to play. He's had a lot of upheaval in his life, so I don't think it's a surprise that he's a little subdued. An agility class could be just the thing for him. It gets dogs excited, and builds their confidence. It might be the perfect thing to try this winter if you can find an indoor training center.


Karen, I just noticed you are in MA. Where do you train Kodi at? Lily went to her first Agility class today and loved it. I had a really nice time with her too. She's such a little bunny. Its a class especially for dogs under 20 pounds so that was great.

I have found that most places don't have many available classes scheduled, only a few a month and I would like to find a place that I know once she ends a class (or classes) that they will have an applicable class for her to do next without a few months in between. 

Meghan


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Sheri,
yes, someone had mentioned those, probably you  and they seem really cool, but I haven't seen anything like that around, though I do live a bit in the sticks so maybe I just need to wander farther into the city. He is starting to play with his kong now if I fill it up and knows that if I go get it that he's going to be getting something yummy so will get a bit bouncy and follow me while I get it ready. So again, there is progress, it's just slowly progressing. I will have to write myself a note to look for those pipsqueaks the next time I'm in the city. Regular stuffies with squeaky things in them don't seem to do anything for him.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone has given you such good advice. I too use cues. For healing I step out on my left sometimes I say heel but, usually I don't need the words (you need lots of practice before they read the cues), I always say ready then ok also Yogi does a pop when he starts a heel. Lose lease I go out on my right. Yogi knows he is not meant to smell things unless I say ok. I don't want Yogi attention mostly on me for now but adding cues and being consistent should work for you. You can use any words you want just be consistent. example: Karen's word for Kodi to go ahead is "go ahead" mine for Yogi is "forward" and a slow hand signal. I know you will have it worked out soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Please excuse my heal instead of heel and all the others...You guessed I never proof.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL, I know what you mean...sometimes I reread one of my posts after and realize I've left out an entire word.:frusty:

With the walking, I think I'm going to try to use specific words and the hand gestures like you gals mentioned. Unfortunately, with the weather so up and down and lots of cold -15 degree windy days we are not getting out walking anywhere near as much as I would like...oh how I can't wait for the spring.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe I do it all the time. As for the weather the report here is calling for snow. In this part of North Carolina things shut down for snow!!! Most everything closes. I am orginally from So California, so every winter is cold for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TrishK said:


> _Sometimes he's motivated by food. I can get him to sit for a treat, but if he doesn't feel like the treat he just stands there and looks at me. So what do I do with the sock? Just put some cheese in it, tie it up, let him sniff it and then toss it? So what happens if he goes to it? He can't get the treat out of the closed sock so do I just throw it again. I doubt he will pick it up and actually bring it to me.
> Old sock and cheese on standby..._


_

If he doesn't bring it to you, go to him, and in a high, "fun" voice say something like, "look what's in here..." and slowly, with his attention on you (even if you have to do it under his nose) open the sock, give him a bit of cheese and tell him how good he was for "finding" it. It may take a while, but when he realizes that he needs your help to get the cheese out, he'll probably start bringing it to you. You can also use a smelly "cheese sock" to encourage a game of tug.

If he's not always food motivated, you may need to try other treats. Some favorites are hot dogs or deli meat (cut up TINY) smellier cheese, (people often use mozzarella sticks just because they are convenient, but many dogs are more attracted to cheeses with a stronger smell) freeze dried liver, freeze dried lamb lung (available on the internet), or even pieces of whatever meat you had for dinner the night before. Another easy one that is "puppy crack" for many dogs is the rolled dog food made by Natural Balance or Red Barn, cut into small cubes. I've yet to meet a dog who doesn't LOVE this stuff!_


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LilyMyLove said:


> Karen, I just noticed you are in MA. Where do you train Kodi at? Lily went to her first Agility class today and loved it. I had a really nice time with her too. She's such a little bunny. Its a class especially for dogs under 20 pounds so that was great.
> 
> I have found that most places don't have many available classes scheduled, only a few a month and I would like to find a place that I know once she ends a class (or classes) that they will have an applicable class for her to do next without a few months in between.
> 
> Meghan


We go to Masterpeace in Franklin. They have as TON of different classes, as well as drop-ins, run-throughs and ring time for rent. So there's always something to do. The trainers are nice and it's a really nice group of people who go there. We have a great "small dog" agility class on Tues. nights that is mostly Havs... a lot of fun!

Where do you go?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Trish, With my shy girl Misty we started the jumps low to the ground (she is small) and on leash we lured her quickly and with purpose, so she didn't have time to think just do. I use very small pieces of chicken seasoned with a little curry powder as a big quality treat.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I have chicken cooking in the slowcooker at the moment for dinner tonight. I will have to make sure to save some for training treats. I'm going to try the books and broomstick method this week and also see if I can find some 1x8 kicking around (I may have some somewhere). I figure if I lay it on the floor I can try and get Sam to walk on the plank; it won't be off the ground, but it will feel different than the floor. Only thing is I don't have tonnes of room inside as my rec room already has more cra...uh stuff in it than it should.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You don't need a lot of room to get him started. A Hula Hoop is another good beginning agility prop. Start holding it with the edge on the ground and luring him through. When he's really blasting through that way, you can raise it, in tiny increments, off the ground. One mistake many people make is to make the jumps too high. Many Havs never have to jump higher than 8" in open competition, and even the "big" ones, like Kodi, (11 1/4") only have to jump 12". ...and that's where you end up - not where you start.

Also ANY obedience work you do with him will be a huge help when you start agility lessons. The better the dog listens, the easier it is. MOST of an agility course is running BETWEEN obstacles on the ground, not the obstacles themselves... And it's the time that is made (or lost) on the ground that will ultimately determine the winners!


----------

